
The legacy of Pieter Hintjens - pavsaund
https://zombiecodekill.com/2016/10/06/the-legacy-of-pieter-hintjens/
======
veli_joza
Pieter Hintjens is a huge inspiration to me, even though I've never met him in
person. I have yet to find a statement of his that I don't agree with. He
writes technical documentation in a no-bullshit way that is very easy to read
and understand. You really feel smarter after going through his writings.

His life-long accomplishments in building open source community and ZeroMQ
legacy is impressive.

It was really painful to read his blogs for last few months, especially the
Fighting Cancer piece
([http://hintjens.com/blog:123](http://hintjens.com/blog:123)). I'm sad to see
him gone.

~~~
amirouche
I used to not understand this tip from
[http://cultureandempire.com](http://cultureandempire.com):

There is. «TIP: When there is something that people are asking for, and you
don't know how to do it yourself, announce publicly that it is impossible."
Or, propose a solution that is so awkward hopeless that it annoys real experts
into stepping up.»

~~~
icebraining
Sounds like Cunningham's Law:
[https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Cunningham%27s_Law](https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Cunningham%27s_Law)

------
currywurst
"people before code" is something that my younger self could just not grok.
Thankfully I'm growing out of it now, having followed the progress of several
projects over time.

------
Insanity
Thank you for this, it was an interesting read. I did not know of him until
some days ago, close to his death but I am going to check out some of his
presentations. May he RIP.

~~~
Scarblac
I too never heard of him until his final tweet showed up on HN, but his
Stallmanism religion (
[http://stallmanism.wikidot.com/](http://stallmanism.wikidot.com/) ) religion
page is great. I'm going to read much more of his stuff.

------
xivusr
I wish I could ignore death without having to ignore people I love who pass. I
didn't know him, but when I heard about his story it moved me. His story and
others like his make the worlds unbearable aspects worth it to me.

